# AMT 1:25 La France Custom Pumper instructions.



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey guys,

Would anyone have a set of instructions for the AMT American LaFrance Custom Pumper model kit?

Any of the kits (of course) labeled "Custom Pumper" or the one that just says "Pumper".

I have the "Ladder Chief" too and need the instructions for that one too....apparently.

Anyone have either one of these and be willing to scan some for me?

Thank you for any help.

Rob.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got both, but no way to scan them because I don't have what I would need.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmm?

What would you suggest?

I would really like to have them and THANK YOU for the reply!

Close-ups with your camera? Send them to me directly and I'll scan them?

You can trust me, I swear. Several people here know me...and I hope...would/could vouch for me (in fact, Griffworks could?)?

If you take pictures, you could load them directly into my "wanted" thread at Resin Illuminati OR send them to me via e-mail?

hobby

@

cox

.

net

Rob.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Trust is not the issue here it's a matter of finding a way to get them to you. Yes I could take some pics with my camera and post, I just need to figure out how to do it.
By the way do you also need the instruction for the AMT snorkel truck as well??? Because I've got that one too.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

No sir, I don't have the snorkel truck, just the Custom Pumper and the Ladder Chief.

Thank you for the help.

Rob.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

To do it, directly off your camera/computer into the e-mail I sent you should work? If they total over 20MB, you'll have to send a couple e-mails because I have a limit of 20MB each e-mail.

Send me a test e-mail to make sure they head in the right direction and I'll reply.

That thread I mentioned at RI, you can upload the whole thing with no limit directly into the reply. There IS no limit on images at RI. I'm ONLY mentioning RI here because it IS an option for the pictures. 

Rob.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Give me a couple of days to figure it all out. Also each set of instructions has 2 or 3 different pages. And the only other option I can think of is to go make hard copies for each set of instructions and mail them to you.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Your instructions. I'm the one begging.

DO NOT go to any trouble with any of this.

I appreciate whatever you decide you can do.

Rob.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

No trouble at all, and besides I need to figure out how to send images through email/post them on line anyway.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm gonna take that last reply serious. If you weren't, I apologize.

With e-mail, it's easy. Add the picture as an attachment from the folder where your pictures go when you download them from your picture device onto your computer in the e-mail and send.

Adding them online will mean a site to upload them to. I don't personally have one of those sites either, but there are numerous, I understand, available such as photobucket and the like, then telling me where to go to view them with a web address.

Adding them to a site that supports that sort of thing is also VERY easy. I JUST did it right here! I didn't even know it was possible here, but there it is!

Manage attachments in "Advanced" when you make a reply.

Rob.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Pm me your email address so I can send the instructions to you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Did!

Rob.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Irishtrek,

THIS is as far as I can get.

I really need you to put the pictures someplace public, like, add them to this thread?

Here's as far as ANY picture you sent me will go:










Rob.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, give me a few minutes to send them to photobucket.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

That should work!

Put it somewhere PUBLIC or else I still won't be able to see them.

Rob.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Mr. irishtrek!

Rob.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I read the pm you sent me today. Thank you for the compliment. Need anything else regarding instructions for these kits???
Any luck finding decals??? If not there may be some guys here on HT that could help. You might want to consider posting a request in the model cars forums.


----------

